# animal kingdom



## chexchy (Jun 30, 2012)

Hello,
I have seen pictures of the wilds taken from living room of animal kingdom and I am eager to take my children there.  I have questions.
1- how do you reserve for room with this kind of view? I don't mean just any room in this resort.
2- how do i exchange my wyndham week converted to point with RCI for this kind of accomodation?
3- when is best time to go there (easter, summer, thanks giving or chrismas)?
4- should I buy resale DVC to get into this resort with the wild view from my living room or bedroom?
Thanks very much for all your opions or advise.
chexchy


----------



## Mimi39 (Jun 30, 2012)

That is called "Savannah" view.  We exchanged in with RCI by combining two deposited weeks for this year starting Aug. 11, but didn't get Savannah view.  It is a difficult exchange especially those high season weeks you mentioned.  Go to the RCI website to check availability.


----------



## elaine (Jun 30, 2012)

if you aer only going 1 or 2 times, you can also rent points from a DVC member to get this view. Look on disboards.com to find more info. Since you live in CA, there is also a DVC at DL and a new DVC in Hawaii.


----------



## DKT (Jun 30, 2012)

I second the renting of points to get savannah view, it is awesome especially if you have younger children.  As for the time of year, the busiest times will be spring break, and Christmas. Summer(HOT) and Thanksgiving is also busy, but better than SB and Christmas.  If you can go early summer that is a little better. We have been every month but Jan, our favorites are Feb, Oct, Nov.


----------

